# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Không mở được email trong gmail

## vanthangicom

Chào các bạn,

Máy tính mình cài Windows 7 Ultimate. Mình dùng hệ điều hành Mozilla Firefox và dùng Gmail. Mấy ngày nay mình vẫn đăng nhập được vào gmail nhưng không mở mail lên được và chỉ hiện thông báo:

"Oops… the system encountered a problem (#007) - Retrying in 29s…Retry now".

Bấm Retry nhiều lần và chờ đợi mail cũng không mở lên được.

Mình đã cài lại hệ điều hành Mozilla Firefox rồi nhưng vẫn không có kết quả. Mình mở mail bên hệ điều hành Chrome thì được. Mình quen dùng hệ điều hành Mozilla Firefox nên mình muốn khắc phục để dùng tiếp.

Mong các bạn chỉ dẫn cách khắc phục lỗi này.

Chân thành cảm ơn các bạn.

----------

